
Ask HN: Should I use React Native or Swift for an iOS app? - ud0
I&#x27;m a front-end engineer by profession and I work a lot with React and Javascript. Lately I wanted to build an iOS app which would make use of the camera API to scan QRCodes and also Geolocation. Is React Native a good option or should I learn Swift and build a native app.<p>I want a really fast app and scanning QRCodes with the camera is a core feature.<p>Edit: I also have a good grasp of Java to build native android apps, and I&#x27;ve native android apps in the playstore. Also I work full-time(8hrs) and this will be a side project.
======
proyb2
Learn both, you get to run on Android when it's handy.

